# Will Emperor Tetra's eat Cherry Shrimp?



## LCP136 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been trying to figure out something similar, and what I've gathered is that tetras can get the taste for shrimp and start eating them. However, with enough plants and hiding spots they may be able to survive and outbreed losses.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

LCP136 said:


> I've been trying to figure out something similar, and what I've gathered is that tetras can get the taste for shrimp and start eating them. However, with enough plants and hiding spots they may be able to survive and outbreed losses.


+1 most shrimp can outbreed the losses you may encounter in the right conditions, i find it fun and my fish get fresh live food


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Start with a population of cherries first, then introduce the emperors so the cherry colony can withstand losses. My cherries are definitely outbreeding loses, if any, my fish hasn't seemed to care, as long as you keep them well fed.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

If it fits in their mouth it will get eaten, but then again shrimp breed fast.

Just have a ball of Java moss, and the babies can hide in them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Cherry shrimp are rather small, so there is a good chance that they are going to end up as expensive fish food. The person above who said that if the fish can fit it into their mouth then they will eat it has the right idea. If you have a good place for the shrimps to hide, then some of them may be okay as long as you are not breeding them. Very few fish will pass up the chance to eat some shrimplets. I do keep Amano Shrimps in a community tank, but these are quite a bit larger than Cherry Shrimps and all of the fish in that tank have small mouths. In other words, match the fish to the shrimps and you will have better success. If you gotta have fish, try something like Otos, Bristlenose Plecos, or Glowlight Tetras. However, the only shrimps that I feel comfortable keeping with fishes are Amanos and Bamboo Shrimps.


----------

